# Weight Gain Myths



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The vast majority of myths about weight gain are mostly passed down from”gym talk” and so-called experts who know nothing about the body’s workings. Myths that lead to wasted time, frustration and if are taken blindly as truth, can really set back your progress in the gym. Don’t believe everything you hear in the gym [...]

*Read More...*


----------

